# Gutting and rebuilding RST forks



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

So I have this crappy RST fork that came stock on my bike, and I'm thinking about replacing the stock spring and rebound damper with a coil spring and slam-preventing damper from McMaster-Carr.

I think that by lowering the spring rate to something more in tune with what I weigh (145 lbs) and throwing out the stock rebound damper, which sticks and damps in both directions, with a piece of standard hardware that only damps one way, I can get the fork to perform better and actually give me the travel it claims to have.

Has anyone done anything like this? Did it work? Advice?


----------



## G-Cracker (Feb 8, 2006)

Sorry... never done that before so I can help you. But how much are you going to spend with the new parts? IMO, RST shocks are better as boat anchors. There are some pretty sweet deals on forks out there right now. For not too much more than what you're going to spend, you can actually purchase a better fork.

I just removed the RST off my g/f's new Trek and replaced it with my older RockShox Pilot SL. Still not the best fork in the world, but a huge improvement over the RST.

Good luck in whatever you chose.


----------



## rekibtm (Mar 9, 2006)

sounds like fun , but I wouldn't count on it being much more than an experiment. Especially with the high quality forks that are available now for a reasonable price.


----------



## EliM (May 6, 2006)

I honestly wouldn't bother.
It would be something like modding out your 80's honda so it can keep up with a new Porsche.
New fork time.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

I think I can do it with two $20 parts, a couple of nuts, and a drill. Maybe less if I source the spring on eBay. Of course, a new fork's in the future at some point...

Wishing I could see the looks on people's faces when I burn them on their Madones with my '70s 10-speed.


----------



## rekibtm (Mar 9, 2006)

If it would be that cheap I would try it just for fun. keep it under $30.00


----------



## taikuodo (Jul 3, 2006)

Are you trying to put an RST suspension fork on your 70's ten speed or am i reading something wrong?


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

The RST fork is on my mountain bike. I was just commenting that sometimes something cheap can be serviceable. Although the ten-speed was a pretty decent bike in its day, and the fork really never has been.


----------

